# Cannot launch qutebrowser



## macondo (Jan 8, 2018)

I installed qutebrowser with pkg but gives me error when launched:


----------



## ldgc (Jan 8, 2018)

Did you try to launch it with `qutebrowser --backend webkit`?


----------



## macondo (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, same result!


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jan 8, 2018)

Try opening an URL; press `ESC`, then type something like:
`:open https://www.duckduckgo.com`


----------



## macondo (Jan 8, 2018)

Sensucht94: I cannot even launch it...


----------



## ldgc (Jan 8, 2018)

What is the output of `qutebrowser --backend webkit`?


----------



## laurentis (Jan 8, 2018)

The first error occurred because the help file is not installed by the port.
However we had a QT update this weekend (5.7 -> 5.9) and the qt5-webkit port version wasn't bumped. The browser now fails to start with this error :

QtWebKit: /usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5WebKit.so.5: Undefined symbol "_ZN15QQuickFlickable11contentItemEv

I suspect that qt5-webkit need to be rebuilt against qt 5.9.


----------



## macondo (Jan 8, 2018)

Gents: thank you all for your prompt help.
I unistalled qutebrowser and re-installed it - qutebrowser --backend webkit  - it worked this time . Great browser, can't wait till bugs are out and a simple : qutebrowser <Enter> will launch it - Thanks again!
I am posting from it


----------



## laurentis (Jan 8, 2018)

Just did a reinstall and it also worked for me.


----------

